# Screenshot of an unbelievable cancellation rate!



## Ian Richard Markham

I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Dara is very proud of you.


----------



## ariel5466

Personally I wouldn't consider that something to be proud of. But hey, you do you!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham




----------



## mbd

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


1% cancellation and 0% hood rides ?????
Do the hood for the next month, and see if numbers change.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

mbd said:


> 1% cancellation and 0% hood rides ?????
> Do the hood for the next month, and see if numbers change.


Who says I'm never in the hood? Bro I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340262


And all of that plus $1.68 will get you a cup of coffee at Quick Trip?


----------



## TemptingFate

Jesus Christ Super Ant


----------



## mbd

Then you are a top 1%?, 100 % AR means you are getting lots of bad pax ... Rating system is messed up.. more runs you do, higher the AR, higher the difficulty index... so they should disregard 3-4 bad ratings every 100 runs.? They need to mix in degree of difficulty into the ratings, late night is way different


----------



## mbd

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Who says I'm never in the hood? Bro I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.


I have 100% AR, 0 cancellations in the last 3800 Runs?
Also 0 runs after sun goes down ... so it is little fuzzy number
Morning is easy 
If I have to do late night, numbers would be 30% AR, and few cancellations.


----------



## nutzareus

I'm happy for you. I'd rather shuffle for $7.00 enjoy your garbage mimimum fare trips.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Lol this guy is proud? Your rating still sucks.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> So, you have 199 completed trips, and 117 of those riders took the time to give you an official "excellent service" badge? You're not giving out "extras" with your rides, are you? :wink:


Yes, the level of earned and awarded badges is absolutely damning. I think if my display trophy cabinet was so lacking I would be curled in the fetal position and simply wouldn't be able to function.

.


----------



## mbd

It is very good ratings . He is doing lots of runs at night, and has high AR. He is not cherry picking his pax .stress level rises as the ride count goes up.
90% of the drivers will sh** on their pants if they do his volume + AR

Let’s see any drivers step up and do his volume and AR, and post numbers. AM is easy.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, the level of earned and awarded badges is absolutely damning. I think if my display trophy cabinet was so lacking I would be curled in the fetal position and simply wouldn't be able to function.
> 
> .


I realized after posting that the 200 number of rides was for only one month but that the badges number had probably been accumulated over thousands of rides, so I deleted my post -- I misunderstood.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

7,000+ trips in 1 year and a half ?!?!?!!!!
What the hell, I have exactly half that combined with Lyft in 4 years

Jesus Christ lmao


----------



## Who is John Galt?

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I realized after posting that the 200 number of rides was for only one month but that the badges number had probably been accumulated over thousands of rides, so I deleted my post -- I misunderstood.


I know!

And that makes it even worse. So many rides, so few badges - absolutely heartbreaking!

.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

SFOspeedracer said:


> 7,000+ trips in 1 year and a half ?!?!?!!!!
> What the hell, I have exactly half that combined with Lyft in 4 years
> 
> Jesus Christ lmao


Jesus seems to be popular in this thread.

Let me get an Amen!


----------



## SFOspeedracer

SinTaxERROR said:


> Jesus seems to be popular in this thread.
> 
> Let me get an Amen!


Jesus is often appalled at what he reads on here


----------



## doyousensehumor

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 340272
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you. I'd rather shuffle for $7.00 enjoy your garbage mimimum fare trips.


@Ian Richard Markham you have it all wrong. THIS is a good cancelation rate. And you want as many as possible.


----------



## mbd

SFOspeedracer said:


> 7,000+ trips in 1 year and a half ?!?!?!!!!
> What the hell, I have exactly half that combined with Lyft in 4 years
> 
> Jesus Christ lmao


7000 is amazing ?
You got to take some stuff to do 7000 runs in 1 year.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

SFOspeedracer said:


> 7,000+ trips in 1 year and a half ?!?!?!!!!
> What the hell, I have exactly half that combined with Lyft in 4 years
> 
> Jesus Christ lmao


I hadn't quite noticed that either: that's 400 trips a month for 18 months. I think I'd have selected a couple of paxes for a "final death ride" by that point.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

SFOspeedracer said:


> Jesus is often appalled at what he reads on here


Which Jesus we talking about here... the one from the Bible or the one from Family Guy? LOL


----------



## SFOspeedracer

mbd said:


> 7000 is amazing ?
> You got to take some stuff to do 7000 runs in 1 year.


You've got to *see* some stuff in 7000 trips. I probably will never reach that number.












SinTaxERROR said:


> Which Jesus we talking about here... the one from the Bible or the one from Family Guy? LOL


*The one from family guy*













JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I hadn't quite noticed that either: that's 400 trips a month for 18 months. I think I'd have selected a couple of paxes for a "final death ride" by that point.


I can't even imagine how gray in hair I'd be and how many medications I'd be on with that amount

Also how much sentencing in jail id accumulate


----------



## ariel5466

mbd said:


> It is very good ratings . He is doing lots of runs at night, and has high AR. He is not cherry picking his pax .stress level rises as the ride count goes up.
> 90% of the drivers will sh** on their pants if they do his volume + AR
> 
> Let's see any drivers step up and do his volume and AR, and post numbers. AM is easy.


The only numbers that really matter are profits.


----------



## kdyrpr

So proud of you! How about a cookie!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Slacker!


----------



## Seamus

CONGRATULATIONS!!! This is for you for all that you do and it is well deserved!











Ian Richard Markham said:


> I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.


That's what she said!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

As if it couldn't get any better look what happened today!

182 trips without a cancellation.

Boo ya



















Too bad my rating is crappy right now or else this would be the best screenshot ever! My volume is low also however.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

You seem to be really into kissing your own ass. Kudos! Self esteem is so important. Gaining it for the smallest of victories is a blessing! “I did the dishes ... Superstar!!!”


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Too bad my rating is crappy right now or else this would be the best screenshot ever!


That rather depends on what criteria one thinks should be used to evaluate screenshots. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you and I would have different standards.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I am working in the right direction.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That rather depends on what criteria one thinks should be used to evaluate screenshots. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you and I would have different standards.


Well yea Ratings vary greatly by geographical location also. So don't be so quick to sell yourself short. Here in Dallas everyone is positive and upbeat and there's no reason I shouldn't have a 4.98 or 4.99. I just get caught up sometimes I guess.


----------



## Jacktheripx

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340262


You gotta tell us the story behind that 1 cancellation now....


----------



## WinterFlower

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 340272
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you. I'd rather shuffle for $7.00 enjoy your garbage mimimum fare trips.


Why cancellation fee is so high?


----------



## nutzareus

WinterFlower said:


> Why cancellation fee is so high?












Western Maryland zone as definited by Gryft is huge, everything north of DC and Baltimore metro areas. Mostly rural so pings are 15-30 minutes away. Of course I don't even bother with long pings, I'd rather let down the community because the community doesn't look out for me.


----------



## WinterFlower

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 340810
> 
> 
> Western Maryland zone as definited by Gryft is huge, everything north of DC and Baltimore metro areas. Mostly rural so pings are 15-30 minutes away. Of course I don't even bother with long pings, I'd rather let down the community because the community doesn't look out for me.


And some people has the nerve to ask why we shuffle...


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340262


Dara would like to know the circumstances regarding your canceled trip.


----------



## KK2929

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well yea Ratings vary greatly by geographical location also. So don't be so quick to sell yourself short. Here in Dallas everyone is positive and upbeat and there's no reason I shouldn't have a 4.98 or 4.99. I just get caught up sometimes I guess.


---------------------------
I've been to Dallas several times. Which part of the city is positive and upbeat ? I must have missed that area.


----------



## peteyvavs

TemptingFate said:


> Jesus Christ Super Ant


He lives in New Mexico, that's where the alien space craft crashed, come to think of it he does look a lot like one on the grays wearing cosmetics.


----------



## EphLux

he's been loyal to Uber. will uber be loyal to him?


----------



## nutzareus

EphLux said:


> he's been loyal to Uber. will uber be loyal to him?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> He lives in New Mexico, that's where the alien space craft crashed, come to think of it he does look a lot like one on the grays wearing cosmetics.


I drive in Dallas. Most positive and upbeat city in the World! New Mexico is where I'm from and where I grew up. And yes I actually grew up in the town of Roswell. I only write "The Pecos Valley" on my profile because I don't want to talk about area 51 with every single pax.


----------



## peteyvavs

H


EphLux said:


> he's been loyal to Uber. will uber be loyal to him?


HELL NO


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> H
> 
> HELL NO


I think highly of Uber and don't allow any Uber bashing on the LinkedIn Dallas Uber Drivers group I started.


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I drive in Dallas. Most positive and upbeat city in the World! New Mexico is where I'm from and where I grew up. And yes I actually grew up in the town of Roswell. I only write "The Pecos Valley" on my profile because I don't want to talk about area 51 with every single pax.


Dude, we all know that you're an ?, don't let Trump find out, he'll deport your ass.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> Dude, we all know that you're an ?, don't let Trump find out, he'll deport your ass.


Deport me to where though?


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Deport me to where though?


Oh haven't you been told, Trump will have you cleaning up his golf shorts.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> Oh haven't you been told, Trump will have you cleaning up his golf shorts.


But he can't deport me if he needs me to clean his golf gear and outfits.


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> But he can't deport me if he needs me to clean his golf gear and outfits.


Have you been to one of his golf clubs, it worse then being deported to hell.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> Have you been to one of his golf clubs, it worse then being deported to hell.


No I have not been to one of his golf clubs. Which of his golf clubs have you visited? Also did you just visit the grounds or did you play a round of golf?


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No I have not been to one of his golf clubs. Which of his golf clubs have you visited? Also did you just visit the grounds or did you play a round of golf?


? I would patronize tRumps gold clubs with your money.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> ? I would patronize tRumps gold clubs with your money.


I would sodomize you with a nine iron. :frown:


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would sodomize you with a nine iron. :frown:


? you should ask Lissetti about me before you pick up that 9 iron.


----------



## Roadmasta

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Did some paxhole steal your phone charger?


----------



## mbd

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Deport me to where though?


California ?
If he wants to do 150 runs a week, what is wrong with that ?
Base rate low not because of Uber, but number of drivers+ competition 
Majority of the drivers happy with what they make ... they would be happier, if it was more pay? ... RS drivers can quit, work at Walmart , but they don't ... why is that ??

Had a lady yesterday, from the ghetto... she got sick, lost her job and Uber vehicle ?
She was making 50 dollars a day extra driving Uber,but now, no Uber due to Vehicle repo ? That is over 1000$ a month she lost, which is her rent . You got manny people like this lady who depend on Uber and Lyft.
Btw, soccer moms doing this on Expedtions now. Yes, 16 mpg expedition .


----------



## peteyvavs

mbd said:


> California ?
> If he wants to do 150 runs a week, what is wrong with that ?
> Base rate low not because of Uber, but number of drivers+ competition
> Majority of the drivers happy with what they make ... they would be happier, if it was more pay? ... RS drivers can quit, work at Walmart , but they don't ... why is that ??
> 
> Had a lady yesterday, from the ghetto... she got sick, lost her job and Uber vehicle ?
> She was making 50 dollars a day extra driving Uber,but now, no Uber due to Vehicle repo ? That is over 1000$ a month she lost, which is her rent . You got manny people like this lady who depend on Uber and Lyft.
> Btw, soccer moms doing this on Expedtions now. Yes, 16 mpg expedition .


Come to Tampa airport you'll see people driving Suburbans all day long, they're working for the gas company.


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Your local cherrypickers thank you for taking the shit rides.










When you want to talk average $$$ per trip we'll talk


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

New2This said:


> Your local cherrypickers thank you for taking the shit rides.
> 
> View attachment 341091
> 
> 
> When you want to talk average $$$ per trip we'll talk


Wow what a non-compliant looking screenshot that is?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Ian, charge your fk'n battery.


----------



## brownbluemike

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340262


how can you have 7.5k rides in 1.5 years but from jul 1-31 you only completed 200 trips? looks odd


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

brownbluemike said:


> how can you have 7.5k rides in 1.5 years but from jul 1-31 you only completed 200 trips? looks odd


I get very finicky and lazy during the summer slow down. So yea I can understand that looks odd.


----------



## Antvirus

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!


I would just go with "Ian Diamond" instead of your natural serial killer name.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Uber's Guber said:


> Ian, charge your fk'n battery.
> View attachment 341100


Sorry bro I've just been watching too many videos of your mom on *******


----------



## YouBeer

Ian Richard Markham said:


> As if it couldn't get any better look what happened today!
> 
> 182 trips without a cancellation.
> 
> Boo ya
> 
> View attachment 340634
> 
> 
> View attachment 340638
> 
> 
> Too bad my rating is crappy right now or else this would be the best screenshot ever! My volume is low also however.


You bring a refreshing level of ****** to this place.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

YouBeer said:


> You bring a refreshing level of @@@@@@ to this place.


Ok you've got to get a cross to me the word that was bleeped out. Just put dashes between each letter.


----------



## YouBeer

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok you've got to get a cross to me the word that was bleeped out. Just put dashes between each letter.


Thats ok.
You're too thick skulled for it to register with you anyway


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

@YouBeer nah man I'm not messing with you... just please type dashes between each letter of the word from your post above. Do you know which word I'm referring to?

I just love being insulted, it's weird, it's because behaving badly was the only way I got attention from my mother


----------



## YouBeer

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @YouBeer nah man I'm not messing with you... just please type dashes between each letter of the word from your post above. Do you know which word I'm referring to?
> 
> I just love being insulted, it's weird, it's because behaving badly was the only way I got attention from my mother


Ok.
Just hang on. Im working on it.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> @YouBeer nah man I'm not messing with you...
> I just love being insulted, it's weird, it's because behaving badly was the only way I got attention from my mother


Its good to know thag uber is there to keep you from being an axe murderer.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

YouBeer said:


> Ok.
> Just hang on. Im working on it.
> 
> 
> Its good to know thag uber is there to keep you from being an axe murderer.


I love it! More please!


----------



## DannyboyLee

Better charge that phone though


----------



## peteyvavs

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @YouBeer nah man I'm not messing with you... just please type dashes between each letter of the word from your post above. Do you know which word I'm referring to?
> 
> I just love being insulted, it's weird, it's because behaving badly was the only way I got attention from my mother


Uh-oh when you're on the six o'clock news as the Uber serial killer we'll all say we knew that guy.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

peteyvavs said:


> Uh-oh when you're on the six o'clock news as the Uber serial killer we'll all say we knew that guy.


You don't know me bro


----------



## freeFromUber

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Who says I'm never in the hood? Bro I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.


Picking up in da hood is nothing to be proud of and nothing to brag about. I have previously done pickups in the sketchy parts of town....UNTIL 3 SEPARATE COPS (as passengers) TOLD ME TO GET THE F*!K OUT IF HERE...."you don't belong here).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry bro I've just been watching too many videos of your mom on *******


This is awesome, now if you can only direct some anger towards the paxes and uber.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is awesome, now if you can only direct some anger towards the paxes and uber.


Nah man I direct all my anger at myself and that's why you hear me calling myself fat, bald, and worthless on here sometimes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Ian Richard Markham said:


> As if it couldn't get any better look what happened today!
> 
> 182 trips without a cancellation.
> 
> Too bad my rating is crappy right now or else this would be the best screenshot ever! My volume is low also however.


How many of the last 182 rides would you estimate were unaccompanied minors?
How many had no child seat?
How many did you wait more than 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?
What was the longest you waited for a rider?


----------



## WAHN

Taxi2Uber said:


> How many of the last 182 rides would you estimate were unaccompanied minors?
> How many had no child seat?
> How many did you wait more than 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?
> What was the longest you waited for a rider?


Good questions. 

@Ian Richard Markham With 100 ride/week average, I'm curious as to how often you break down your earnings to see what your net income is. Not sure if you've shared that here on UP.

Doing mostly delivery on DD, I only need to do another 7000+ Uber rides to catch you.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Taxi2Uber said:


> How many of the last 182 rides would you estimate were unaccompanied minors?
> How many had no child seat?
> How many did you wait more than 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?
> What was the longest you waited for a rider?


First things first... After I posted another 27 trips last evening and night without a cancellation I now have 209 consecutive trips without a cancellation.

You left out the following questions...

How many times did you allow open alcoholic beverages into your vehicle without batting an eye?
How many times did you pretend with all your might that you had not a single clue that a pax is a drug dealer and currently holding?
How many high schoolers asked you for a hit off your JUUL?
I think that about covers it.



WAHN said:


> Good questions. :smiles:
> 
> @Ian Richard Markham With 100 ride/week average, I'm curious as to how often you break down your earnings to see what your net income is. Not sure if you've shared that here on UP.
> 
> Doing mostly delivery on DD, I only need to do another 7000+ Uber rides to catch you. :biggrin:


That's because I have no idea what my net income is and no one really knows that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ian Richard Markham said:


> First things first... After I posted another 27 trips last evening and night without a cancellation I now have 209 consecutive trips without a cancellation.
> 
> You left out the following questions...
> 
> How many times did you allow open alcoholic beverages into your vehicle without batting an eye?
> How many times did you pretend with all your might that you had not a single clue that a pax is a drug dealer and currently holding?
> How many high schoolers asked you for a hit off your JUUL?
> I think that about covers it.
> 
> 
> That's because I have no idea what my net income is and no one really knows that.


His point was you not only pick up everything they send you but dont seem to get any requests that open you up to the dangers of breaking the law and/or getting your ass sued off if something were to happen..


----------



## WAHN

25rides7daysaweek said:


> His point was you not only pick up everything they send you but dont seem to get any requests that open you up to the dangers of breaking the law and/or getting your ass sued off if something were to happen..


Or worse, doing some of the things on that list is not compliant.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

WAHN said:


> Or worse, doing some of the things on that list is not compliant.


Nice one, and I get it. I use the word "compliant" all the time and love just the sound of someone saying it.

Think of it as are your interactions with the Uber Driver Partner App compliant or non-compliant.

Actions like speeding and picking up any passenger in any part of town without ever asking any questions are compliant because they satisfy both goals of the algorithm which are to lessen wait time and make money.

Do you see how speeding and picking up anyone in any part of town adds stability to the system as a whole? However a cancellation adds a layer of instability that can snowball into larger problems due to prime numbers but I digress.

You must make sure you can afford to speed though because my insurance is $3,200 every six months. I've posted it on uberpeople.net.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nice one, and I get it. I use the word "compliant" all the time and love just the sound of someone saying it.
> 
> Think of it as are your interactions with the Uber Driver Partner App compliant or non-compliant.
> 
> Actions like speeding and picking up any passenger in any part of town without ever asking any questions are compliant because they satisfy both goals of the algorithm which are to lessen wait time and make money.
> 
> Do you see how speeding and picking up anyone in any part of town adds stability to the system as a whole? However a cancellation adds a layer of instability that can snowball into larger problems due to prime numbers but I digress.
> 
> You must make sure you can afford to speed though because my insurance is $3,200 every six months. I've posted it on uberpeople.net.


How much is your rideshare endorsement?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

25rides7daysaweek said:


> How much is your rideshare endorsement?


I don't have that but I did tell them I was planning on driving 70k miles. The 100k 300k 100k plan doesn't have rideshare endoresement.


----------



## Don't swim in pools

Probably one of the best troll posts I have seen.

We drive differently for sure lol


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Sorry the pink volume control in the pic threw me all off


----------



## WAHN

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nice one, and I get it. I use the word "compliant" all the time and love just the sound of someone saying it.
> 
> Think of it as are your interactions with the Uber Driver Partner App compliant or non-compliant.
> 
> Actions like speeding and picking up any passenger in any part of town without ever asking any questions are compliant because they satisfy both goals of the algorithm which are to lessen wait time and make money.
> 
> Do you see how speeding and picking up anyone in any part of town adds stability to the system as a whole? However a cancellation adds a layer of instability that can snowball into larger problems due to prime numbers but I digress.
> 
> You must make sure you can afford to speed though because my insurance is $3,200 every six months. I've posted it on uberpeople.net.


LOL. Okay, so we make up our own definitions. Fine by me.

Damn, that's 1 1/2 years worth of our insurance on 2 vehicles.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry Lyft screenshots don't count on my posts.


That's an Uber one. 

Getting pax that break the law out of the system would help the algorithm and eliminate some liability for both Uber and drivers, which would help Uber's bottom line. 

Non-compliant pax must be disciplined.


----------



## oleole20




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't have that but I did tell them I was planning on driving 70k miles. The 100k 300k 100k plan doesn't have rideshare endoresement.


Dude you are driving the paxes around without insurance. If you get into an accident your personal insurance wont cover it because you are doing it for business purposes. If someone in your car gets hurt they will come after you personally


----------



## WAHN

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude you are driving the paxes around without insurance. If you get into an accident your personal insurance wont cover it because you are doing it for business purposes. If someone in your car gets hurt they will come after you personally


I don't really think that matters on his planet.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nice one, and I get it. I use the word "compliant" all the time and love just the sound of someone saying it.
> 
> Think of it as are your interactions with the Uber Driver Partner App compliant or non-compliant.
> 
> Actions like speeding and picking up any passenger in any part of town without ever asking any questions are compliant because they satisfy both goals of the algorithm which are to lessen wait time and make money.
> 
> Do you see how speeding and picking up anyone in any part of town adds stability to the system as a whole? However a cancellation adds a layer of instability that can snowball into larger problems due to prime numbers but I digress.
> 
> You must make sure you can afford to speed though because my insurance is $3,200 every six months. I've posted it on uberpeople.net.


$3200 every six months of non-commercial or non-rideshare endorsed insurance?

What in the hell?


----------



## lyft_rat

mbd said:


> Had a lady yesterday, from the ghetto... she got sick, lost her job and Uber vehicle ?
> She was making 50 dollars a day extra driving Uber,but now, no Uber due to Vehicle repo ? That is over 1000$ a month she lost, which is her rent . You got manny people like this lady who depend on Uber and Lyft.
> Btw, soccer moms doing this on Expedtions now. Yes, 16 mpg expedition .


Wait... did you say repo? :errwhat: How can you lose something that you never had? This woman is the epitome of everything that is wrong with rideshare, expecting to make money from Uber using a vehicle that she never owned. What could possibly go wrong? Just drive and rake in the dough.


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


You did 7,214 rides in a year and a half.
That's 400 rides a month.
However you only did 200 rides from July 1st to July 31 according to your cancellation rate.

You're slacking off young Man. Time to kick it in the butt and get back to work again.
Dara


----------



## lyft_rat

R3drang3r said:


> You did 7,214 rides in a year and a half.
> That's 400 rides a month.
> However you only did 200 rides from July 1st to July 31 according to your cancellation rate.
> 
> You're slacking off young Man. Time to kick it in the butt and get back to work again.
> Dara


But wait! I been working so hard every day all year so I took 2 weeks off to spend with my family.

Uber drivers can't afford to have families. Besides, I'm losing income that is needed to support my lifestyle if you don't drive. Whose going to pay my bills? Don't always think of yourself.
Dara


----------



## WAHN

LOL, he was already chastised for that. :biggrin:



R3drang3r said:


> You did 7,214 rides in a year and a half.
> That's 400 rides a month.
> However you only did 200 rides from July 1st to July 31 according to your cancellation rate.
> 
> You're slacking off young Man. Time to kick it in the butt and get back to work again.
> Dara





brownbluemike said:


> how can you have 7.5k rides in 1.5 years but from jul 1-31 you only completed 200 trips? looks odd





Ian Richard Markham said:


> I get very finicky and lazy during the summer slow down. So yea I can understand that looks odd.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Listen brohams, I told my insurance company that I am a full time hard core Uber driver and this is the policy they recommended. So they don’t call out a specific feature as “Rideshare Endorsment” it’s honestly the best insurance in the business next to State Farm. But I was booted off State Farm and had to get new insurance. Progressive and Elephant denied me but Allstate was able to get it done.

Yea I’ve been slacking off like crazy as many have pointed out but here in Dallas it is slow due to no college students (SMU) and the humidity. PS hotels here are like $80 per night to stay at Ritz-Carlton or Hotel Zaza. Dirt ass cheap bro.


----------



## Jay Dean

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Shine Bright like a Diamond!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Jay Dean said:


> Shine Bright like a Diamond!


----------



## Jay Dean

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 341259


Not...really bright brah


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You left out the following questions...
> 
> How many times did you allow open alcoholic beverages into your vehicle without batting an eye?
> How many times did you pretend with all your might that you had not a single clue that a pax is a drug dealer and currently holding?
> How many high schoolers asked you for a hit off your JUUL?
> I think that about covers it.


Except you didn't answer the questions.
My intention was not to list every scenario.

You seem to be proud of your stats, I figured you'd be equally proud to answer my questions.
I guess, I was mistaken.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Taxi2Uber said:


> Except you didn't answer the questions.
> My intention was not to list every scenario.
> 
> You seem to be proud of your stats, I figured you'd be equally proud to answer my questions.
> I guess, I was mistaken.


Sorry what were your questions again? I tried looking but didn't find them.


----------



## WAHN

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry what were your questions again? I tried looking but didn't find them.





Taxi2Uber said:


> How many of the last 182 rides would you estimate were unaccompanied minors?
> How many had no child seat?
> How many did you wait more than 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?
> What was the longest you waited for a rider?


----------



## Chorch

I have an even better acceptance rate. I pick up even more shitty rides:


----------



## WAHN

Chorch said:


> I have an even better acceptance rate. I pick up even more shitty rides:


Ruh-roh.

A challenger to Ian's throne.

Meh, you haven't even hit 1000 rides yet. :biggrin:

But bonus points for the even crappier Florida rates.


----------



## 2smart2drive

TemptingFate said:


> Jesus Christ Super Ant


TOO FUNNY!!! ROFLMAO!!! Your "Jesus Christ Super ⭐ Ant" remark is absolutely EPIC!!! ?? 
As for the post: I'm puzzled & internally confused , trying to figure out what's wrong with this shiny proud Titan ...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Taxi2Uber said:


> How many of the last 182 rides would you estimate were unaccompanied minors?
> How many had no child seat?
> How many did you wait more than 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?
> What was the longest you waited for a rider?


I found your list of questions and I already implied my answers to the first two questions. Sorry if I am unable to be as direct as you want me to be. As for the longest amount of time i've ever waited on a rider you ask? Answer is five minutes exactly. If you wait the entire time until the app highlights the option to cancel it doesn't count. So why would I wait 10 or 15 minutes like some people on this thread have accused me of doing?










I also wanted to get at @Chorch for that kick ass screenshot and tell him to keep crushing it!


Chorch said:


> I have an even better acceptance rate. I pick up even more shitty rides:


https://uberpeople.net/attachments/b4c6b897-360b-4418-9354-d2bfd2c3ee69-jpeg.341333/


----------



## New2This

peteyvavs said:


> He lives in New Mexico, that's where the alien space craft crashed, come to think of it he does look a lot like one on the grays wearing cosmetics.


Maybe he's related to James Carville? Cousins?


----------



## The Entomologist

What's funny is that neither one of those factors are going to help you when Uber's automated system decides it's time for you to do something else.

Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Yes! After tonight my rating is now better than @New2This 's rating. Also AR went up by one! It just doesn't quit here in Dallas!










Straight G


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Also can someone tell me if my insurance policy is good for ride share even though @25rides7daysaweek pointed out that I do not have a rideshare endorsement? Swear to god though I told Allstate that I planned on driving 70k miles in 2019. Here is a link to the policy docs.

iCloud:
Ian Richard Markham's Auto Policy Docs for iCloud

Microsoft One Drive:
Ian Richard Markham's Allstate Auto Policy Docs for Microsoft One Drive

Google Drive:
Ian Richard Markham's Automobile Insurance Documents for Google Drive

Google Drive seems to load the fastest of the three.


----------



## warrior lady

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


What is that 2nd category for: High ?? Is that the newest Uber app update?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

WAHN said:


> Okay, so we make up our own definitions. Fine by me.





warrior lady said:


> What is that 2nd category for: High ?? Is that the newest Uber app update?


Uber Eats Deliveries


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I found your list of questions and I already implied my answers to the first two questions. Sorry if I am unable to be as direct as you want me to be. As for the longest amount of time i've ever waited on a rider you ask? Answer is five minutes exactly. If you wait the entire time until the app highlights the option to cancel it doesn't count. So why would I wait 10 or 15 minutes like some people on this thread have accused me of doing?
> 
> View attachment 341353


Oh ok. I see they changed the rules when it applies to cancellation rate and how it does/doesn't count against you.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh ok. I see they changed the rules when it applies to cancellation rate and how it does/doesn't count against you.


Damn it! It's like Uber buys you books and buys you books and all you people do is tear the covers off of them!


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> it's honestly the best insurance in the business next to State Farm. But I was booted off State Farm and had to get new insurance. Progressive and Elephant denied me but Allstate was able to get it done.


Welcome to assigned risk. $3200 every 6 months is called assigned risks. it's not the best insurance you can get. t's the only Insurance you can get because of your driving history, age and other negative factors.
I guarantee you're not Allstate preferred. Allstate placed you in to the assigned risk pool.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

R3drang3r said:


> Welcome to assigned risk. $3200 every 6 months is called assigned risks. it's not the best insurance you can get. t's the only Insurance you can get because of your driving history, age and other negative factors.
> I guarantee you're not Allstate preferred. Allstate placed you in to the assigned risk pool.


I know but my coverage limits are far and away higher than the minimum coverage requirements established by law. Right?


----------



## DA08

SFOspeedracer said:


> Jesus is often appalled at what he reads on here


I agree...


----------



## WingyDriver

Your cancellation rate proves you're not making the right decisions to make as much money as possible.


----------



## lyft_rat

2smart2drive said:


> TOO FUNNY!!! ROFLMAO!!! Your "Jesus Christ Super ⭐ Ant" remark is absolutely EPIC!!! ??
> As for the post: I'm puzzled & internally confused , trying to figure out what's wrong with this shiny proud Titan ...


Yaah and I am trying to figure out why JCSA has to post his 20/20 (normal) vision and smooth driving. Maybe he is stuck in a region of jerky drivers that can't see well. Big fish small pond effect.


----------



## Uberscum

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Rookie...heres mine... hate to brag but oh well,


----------



## lyft_rat

Son of Jesus rising ant.


----------



## WAHN

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also can someone tell me if my insurance policy is good for ride share even though @25rides7daysaweek pointed out that I do not have a rideshare endorsement? Swear to god though I told Allstate that I planned on driving 70k miles in 2019.


Actually, you said you didn't have one in post #86, but it does look like your insurer is aware of it.

I get headaches reading through crap like that, so nothing further from me on it.


----------



## Poopy54

oleole20 said:


> View attachment 341171


And I was having a good morning and a laugh scrolling thru this nonsense.....Then I had to see that piece of shit on my screen


----------



## Ubericator

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Who says I'm never in the hood? Bro I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.














mbd said:


> It is very good ratings . He is doing lots of runs at night, and has high AR. He is not cherry picking his pax .stress level rises as the ride count goes up.
> 90% of the drivers will sh** on their pants if they do his volume + AR
> 
> Let's see any drivers step up and do his volume and AR, and post numbers. AM is easy.


When there was a $200 bonus for 70 for a faking weekend half a year ago, I was doing that every weekend and hitting 70-80. Now the bonus is $40 for 70 uber and lyft can kiss my ass... I work the system and make similar money with 1/3-1/2 of the rides... There has to be a monetary reason to be an ant... Otherwise, you are a masochist ant!


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also can someone tell me if my insurance policy is good for ride share even though @25rides7daysaweek pointed out that I do not have a rideshare endorsement? Swear to god though I told Allstate that I planned on driving 70k miles in 2019. Here is a link to the policy docs.
> 
> iCloud:
> Ian Richard Markham's Auto Policy Docs for iCloud
> 
> Microsoft One Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham's Allstate Auto Policy Docs for Microsoft One Drive
> 
> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham's Automobile Insurance Documents for Google Drive
> 
> Google Drive seems to load the fastest of the three.


You're ****ed


----------



## Ubericator

New2This said:


> You're @@@@ed
> 
> View attachment 341465


Let the pigheaded noob learn the hard way man...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

New2This said:


> You're @@@@ed
> 
> View attachment 341465


I can't read what that says because you don't know how to take a screen shot properly. Please call out the page number.


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I can't read what that says because you don't know how to take a screen shot properly. Please call out the page number.


Try this son of E.T.

No Uber

No UberEats


----------



## Ubericator

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I can't read what that says because you don't know how to take a screen shot properly. Please call out the page number.


It probably says Allstate does have a rideshare endorsement and you are either too stupid to believe that 70k crap they sold you without reading the contract or your agent is too big of a crook and makes more commission that way... *I have Allstate myself*


----------



## Uberscum

Ubericator said:


> It probably says Allstate does have a rideshare endorsement and you are either too stupid to believe that 70k crap they sold you without reading the contract or your agent is too big of a crook and makes more commission that way... *I have Allstate myself*


In Los Angeles, for $20 extra a month with Allstate I can have full coverage with Rideshare endorsement for that $20, a total of $100 a month not bad.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

New2This said:


> Try this son of E.T.
> 
> No Uber
> 
> No UberEats
> 
> View attachment 341467


Can you zoom in on the verbiage underlined in red then retake the screenshot? The text is still too small and fuzzy.

Also, does Uber require that we have the rideshare endorsement? Or do they stand by their one million dollar per person policy that they buy for every trip?


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Can you zoom in on the verbiage underlined in red then retake the screenshot? The text is still too small and fuzzy.
> 
> Also, does Uber require that we have the rideshare endorsement? Or do they stand by their one million dollar per person policy that they buy for every trip?


I think you're trolling but you're ****ed.










Says same under coverage for your car.

No Uber.

No UberEats.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Good job with the screenshot that's exactly what I wanted from you. I'll study what this means for me and get back to you. Or I'll have new policy docs posted soon if I end up adding anything to this policy.


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Good job with the screenshot that's exactly what I wanted from you. I'll study what this means for me and get back to you. Or I'll have new policy docs posted soon if I end up adding anything to this policy.


I wouldn't do anything Uber-related until you have clarification.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Right off the bat I see an exception where it states "If primary purpose of vehicle is to carry......"

That is the primary purpose of the vehicle so the exception is satisfied imo. But again I'll look into this and have new policy docs posted if anything changes.

PS I carried medical devices in my car worth hundreds of thousands of dollars for a fee and never heard anything of this sort.


----------



## New2This

Hope that no one here calls Allstate and snitches on you. They find out they'll likely drop you.

And really? Posting your personal information on here? WTF are you thinking? 

Even though you're SuperAnt you don't have to worry about Uber but that's not smart from an Identity Theft perspective.


----------



## Ubericator

New2This said:


> Hope that no one here calls Allstate and snitches on you. They find out they'll likely drop you.
> 
> And really? Posting your personal information on here? WTF are you thinking?
> 
> Even though you're SuperAnt you don't have to worry about Uber but that's not smart from an Identity Theft perspective.


Just wow... I can not wait to see Darwin's theory take its course on this one!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Where I live is part of my persona. I film motivational videos for the Dallas Forum from my balcony so I want my address to be verifiable. Otherwise they might think I'm just a freeloader mooching time on a friend or family member's balcony.


----------



## New2This

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Where I live is part of my persona. I film motivational videos for the Dallas Forum from my balcony so I want my address to be verifiable. Otherwise they might think I'm just a freeloader mooching time on a friend or family member's balcony.


I say this with love for my D.C. Deplorables but WGAF what Uber Drivers think?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need audio for this


----------



## Kembolicous

mbd said:


> 1% cancellation and 0% hood rides ?????
> Do the hood for the next month, and see if numbers change.


I do a lot , mostly hood rides. you are correct. The hood rats will always rate you low, and tend to cry and complain more. I was a 4.3 rating due to the rats. Everything could be perfect, and they will still rate low, because to them, I have the wrong paint job. I just got to the point of saying, the hell with it..


----------



## WAHN

New2This said:


> You're @@@@ed
> 
> View attachment 341466


There are amendments on pages 6-7, although they don't seem to add any coverage.

It looks to be more about the insurance company covering their own ass.

I hate legalese.

Now I gotta track down my own and reread it.


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Looks like Ian wants some attention. Golf clap for Ian. What a case of humble brag. Maybe Dara will toss your salad sport.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also can someone tell me if my insurance policy is good for ride share even though @25rides7daysaweek pointed out that I do not have a rideshare endorsement? Swear to god though I told Allstate that I planned on driving 70k miles in 2019. Here is a link to the policy docs.
> 
> iCloud:
> Ian Richard Markham's Auto Policy Docs for iCloud
> 
> Microsoft One Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham's Allstate Auto Policy Docs for Microsoft One Drive
> 
> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham's Automobile Insurance Documents for Google Drive
> 
> Google Drive seems to load the fastest of the three.


You are sharing too much personal data on this forum, way more than the screenshots


----------



## WAHN

SFOspeedracer said:


> You are sharing too much personal data on this forum, way more than the screenshots


My thoughts as well.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My volume is low also however.


Please see an urologist.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

WAHN said:


> My thoughts as well.


I don't understand why anyone would want to address their real name on a forum over the web about rideshare, let alone detailed insurance information? Asking to be compromised


----------



## OCJarvis

what six dimension of hell thread did I just wander into???

When you eat the butt as furiously as you do, try not to inhale the gas. It obviously kills brain cells

Uber on Bro


----------



## SFOspeedracer

OCJarvis said:


> what six dimension of hell thread did I just wander into???
> 
> When you eat the butt as furiously as you do, try not to inhale the gas. It obviously kills brain cells
> 
> Uber on Bro


----------



## New2This

WAHN said:


> There are amendments on pages 6-7, although they don't seem to add any coverage.
> 
> It looks to be more about the insurance company covering their own ass.
> 
> I hate legalese.
> 
> Now I gotta track down my own and reread it. :frown:
> 
> View attachment 341484
> View attachment 341485
> View attachment 341486
> View attachment 341487
> View attachment 341488


I'm not an attorney but I think it specifically excludes Uber/Lyft.


----------



## WAHN

New2This said:


> I'm not an attorney but I think it specifically excludes Uber/Lyft.


Yeah, it doesn't seem that they are covering anything during any period(1, 2, or 3) when you're online with U/L.

Might be worth a sit down with his insurer.

He didn't have may options for coverage, so he might need to be a little more risk averse in his driving habits.


----------



## peteyvavs

SFOspeedracer said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to address their real name on a forum over the web about rideshare, let alone detailed insurance information? Asking to be compromised


Like I said in another post, Ian is an ? that was thrown off the mother ship while passing by.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

OCJarvis said:


> what six dimension of hell thread did I just wander into???
> 
> When you eat the butt as furiously as you do, try not to inhale the gas. It obviously kills brain cells
> 
> Uber on Bro


Sorry for dragging you in here. I saw somewhere that you knew of good synthwave tracks and I was asking if you have a public link that you give out for your playlist or anything like that. I kind of collect different driver's playlists but was particularly interested in synthwave.

PS There's this super driver from California that just showed up here in Dallas and he's taught me some real money moves regarding tech, music, and Uber driving in general. So that has me curious about California driving and I guess I kind of aspire to be cool like ya'll.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would sodomize you with a nine iron. :frown:


?


----------



## tohunt4me

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Now i KNOW where i have seen YOU Before !

" Hare Rama " !


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

tohunt4me said:


> Now i KNOW where i have seen YOU Before !
> 
> " Hare Rama " !


Are those monks? I'm not religious at all even though I was confirmed in the Methodist Church when I was a pre-teen.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are those monks? I'm not religious at all even though I was confirmed in the Methodist Church when I was a pre-teen.


You're just a humble servant of god. Doing the lord's work around Uptown Dallas and maintaining the lord's cancellation rate. The way you are treated on here reminds me of a story I once read about another character who was treated poorly by those he was trying to enlighten.


----------



## RaleighUber

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I drive in Dallas. Most positive and upbeat city in the World!


He's like a puppy that won't stop licking Uber's face...


----------



## Chorch

My cancelation rate just got hit by bud luck.

I was in 98%, and one day I got off the car one minute (literally) to return a cellphone that the last passenger had left, and in that minute I got 8 pings. I was able to see the last one, but didn't get to take it.

Guys, I am not exaggerating: 8 EFFING PINGS. I know it was 8, because I had only 3 cancelations. And now I have 11. Ef my life. When in hell you get 8 pings in 1 minute??? WHEEN???? IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???

Now I’m in 96%...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Chorch said:


> My cancelation rate just got hit by bud luck.
> 
> I was in 98%, and one day I got off the car one minute (literally) to return a cellphone that the last passenger had left, and in that minute I got 8 pings. I was able to see the last one, but didn't get to take it.
> 
> Guys, I am not exaggerating: 8 EFFING PINGS. I know it was 8, because I had only 3 cancelations. And now I have 11. Ef my life. When in hell you get 8 pings in 1 minute??? WHEEN???? IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???
> 
> Now I'm in 96%...


96% is still outstanding! Do you have a screenshot that you wouldn't mind posting? I'm kind of creating an online museum with square space of unbelievable or cool or wild screenshots from the Uber Driver Partner App.


----------



## Chorch

There you go:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Chorch said:


> There you go:
> 
> View attachment 346177


Yes perfect I love it thank you.

I'll embed some kind of watermark in it if I ever post it publicly so we secretly can always prove you did that!










That's where I'm at at the moment. I've been accepting everything to prepare for the Labor Day chaos when i'll be declining and cancelling all kinds of wack sh**


----------



## Bob Reynolds

This policy EXCLUDES any coverage any time the driver is logged onto to a TNC though Texas Amendatory Exclusion Endorsement AU14716-1 which starts on page 31. 

So there is no coverage at all for rideshare or for period 1 under this high priced policy, limited coverage, policy.

This is a more restrictive insurance policy in that it specifically excludes any coverage while the driver is LOGGED IN into a TNC app. Most policies exclude coverage while you have a paying passenger in the vehicle or while you have property you are delivering for a fee. (pizza, groceries, Amazon packages, etc)


----------



## welikecamping

The community is pleased.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340255


What is the thumb up 2nd from the left for? Mine shows two dashes (gold rating). Is the for Eats by any chance (which is disabled on my account)?


----------



## Chorch

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> What is the thumb up 2nd from the left for? Mine shows two dashes (gold rating). Is the for Eats by any chance (which is disabled on my account)?


Correct.


----------



## Hopindrew

SFOspeedracer said:


> 7,000+ trips in 1 year and a half ?!?!?!!!!
> What the hell, I have exactly half that combined with Lyft in 4 years
> 
> Jesus Christ lmao


I have more than him in 1.5 years


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Hopindrew said:


> I have more than him in 1.5 years


----------



## Bob Reynolds

welikecamping said:


> The community is pleased.


That's a relief. He won't be voted off of the island.


----------



## BigRedDriver

In the past month I’ve. 

1. Not refused a single ride

2. Not cancelled a single rider

3. Not accepted a single tip. 

4. Not opened either app a single time

I AM PERFECT!


----------



## Soldiering

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 340272
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you. I'd rather shuffle for $7.00 enjoy your garbage mimimum fare trips.


How were you awarded 7, the most I've ever seen is 5 unless they scheduled it ahead of time and then they award me 10.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Hopindrew said:


> I have more than him in 1.5 years


Yo, do you have an un-redacted screenshot of the top of your profile that you would mind sharing? You see i'm putting together an online museum of sorts with cool and astounding screenshots from the Uber Driver Partner App. I will embed a watermark with a QR code so we will always be able to know that you did that!


----------



## R3drang3r

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please see an urologist.


 You missed your calling my friend you should be doing stand-up.?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Comedy? Maybe, but I'm serious about the online screenshot and screen recording museum.


R3drang3r said:


> You missed your calling my friend you should be doing stand-up.?


----------



## itendstonight

mbd said:


> 7000 is amazing ?
> You got to take some stuff to do 7000 runs in 1 year.


Meth is one hell of a drug ...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

itendstonight said:


> Meth is one hell of a drug ...


I don't take meth and I have gone into detail about my closely controlled ZenZedi use in these forums.


----------



## Don Fanucci

R3drang3r said:


> And all of that plus $1.68 will get you a cup of coffee at Quick Trip?


You made a mistake it's that and 10 cents will get you a cuppa coffee $1.68 would put us over budget


----------



## OldBay

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't take meth and I have gone into detail about my closely controlled ZenZedi use in these forums.


Dude.

You are tweaking on legal amphetamines. You Dr is probably a bullshit artist that likes having your guaranteed income every month. That stuff is a controlled substance so you can only get one month at a time.

Youre driving 4x as much as every normal FT driver and you think you behavior is normal? does your doctor know you are driving 80 hours a week? I'm sure he doesnt. He'd modify your meds.

You're screwed now, because when you have to stop your meds, you will be completely non-functional. And all you will have to show for it is some broken down cars and rent receipts. Sitting 12-16 hours a day, tweaking on amphetamines, you are aging 3x as fast as a normal person.

If you are tweaking hardcore on dex, you should be writing novels or starting companies. While you still can. Make bank while you still can, you've only got a few years left before your brain starts to mush.

Everything became clear when I read about the dex. Good luck.

(BTW, I'm more interested in your comment section, what the pax actually say about the tweaker who is driving them.)

This is some bad shit. Wonder why your doc doesnt have you on first line meds, ritalin or even adderall.
https://www.drugs.com/mtm/zenzedi.html


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

OldBay said:


> Dude.
> 
> You are tweaking on legal amphetamines. You Dr is probably a bullshit artist that likes having your guaranteed income every month. That stuff is a controlled substance so you can only get one month at a time.
> 
> Youre driving 4x as much as every normal FT driver and you think you behavior is normal? does your doctor know you are driving 80 hours a week? I'm sure he doesnt. He'd modify your meds.
> 
> You're screwed now, because when you have to stop your meds, you will be completely non-functional. And all you will have to show for it is some broken down cars and rent receipts. Sitting 12-16 hours a day, tweaking on amphetamines, you are aging 3x as fast as a normal person.
> 
> If you are tweaking hardcore on dex, you should be writing novels or starting companies. While you still can. Make bank while you still can, you've only got a few years left before your brain starts to mush.
> 
> Everything became clear when I read about the dex. Good luck.
> 
> (BTW, I'm more interested in your comment section, what the pax actually say about the tweaker who is driving them.)
> 
> This is some bad shit. Wonder why your doc doesnt have you on first line meds, ritalin or even adderall.
> https://www.drugs.com/mtm/zenzedi.html


Why is Zenzedi worse than Adderall or Ritalin?


----------



## Poopy54

OldBay said:


> you've only got a few years left before your brain starts to mush.


It's already there


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Poopy54 said:


> It's already there


What's already there?


----------



## doyousensehumor

Dammit @Ian Richard Markham ,

I am holding back on saying what I am thinking. But I am not going to trash someone out in the open for medical issues.
Now you have your medication out in the middle for the whole world to see ? with your first, middle, and last name.

Use your focus on* profits. *99% acceptance rating doesn't necessary mean most profitability.
Instead of striving for the best ratings, you help society more by focusing on profits.

By increasing your *efficiency*, you free up more time to enjoy life, and to work on your true passion!
Plus, having an alternative plan is good because Uber is *unstable* and unpredictable!!

I think I remember you said something about doing acting classes? That's cool!

I think what bugs a lot of us is, from your postings, it sounds like you have your life *dedicated* to uber and uber ratings. That's not right. There is more to life than this!!!!


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why is Zenzedi worse than Adderall or Ritalin?


Both Zenzedi and adderall are *amphetamines. Same class of drug as Methamphetamine (crystal meth).

"There are several similarities in these substances such as the high and the danger. The feelings each drug produces heighten senses of awareness and stimulate brain activity. Lack of sleep is often a side effect of both substances which is psychologically and physically dangerous. The stress both drugs induce on the heart is also a cause for concern for those who use amphetamines and methamphetamines. Aside from these similarities, they both possess a very high likelihood of developing an addiction for uusers".*


----------



## maxroyalty1

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Who says I'm never in the hood? Bro I pick up anywhere and it's all the same to me.


Bro you pickup in the hood??? You're just asking for it SMH let's just poke the bear with a stick and see what happens


----------



## ariel5466

maxroyalty1 said:


> Bro you pickup in the hood??? You're just asking for it SMH let's just poke the bear with a stick and see what happens


I'm sure the rest of the ants in DFW appreciate @Ian Richard Markham's sacrifice ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

That's 13


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I hadn't quite noticed that either: that's 400 trips a month for 18 months. I think I'd have selected a couple of paxes for a "final death ride" by that point.


That's 13.33 trips per day. Not at all outrageous for a full time driver.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Well first off let me say that I love the saguaro cacti against the sky in your Avatar. It looks nice because it is a blue gradient that somewhere includes the exact font color that our handles are printed in appearing just beneath our avatar.

But do you know why my ratings, AR, CR, Thumbs Up/Down, Compliments, Thank You Notes, and Merit Badges ARE the most important?!?! Because I own a domain now that I am basically promoting with my screenshots and so forth and I have some real attention getters like 48 trips in one shift, a 4.99 star rating for months on end etc. I've been told not to provide the link on uberpeople.net and really can't in good conscious communicate the name of my domain to you in any way because uberpeople.net has been great and XenForo makes some Kick Ass Toys! And neither of them has ever charged me a dollar or made me any type of special offer. I never had to buy coins so I could make a post or any of that nonsense. And for that I honor their wishes.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's 13
> That's 13.33 trips per day. Not at all outrageous for a full time driver.


Hey @TwoFiddyMile I'm glad you told me about your five featured threads the other day. I really like it when people boast their accomplishments and I think in a forum the rules are different for boasting and it should be encouraged.

Anyways check out the DALLAS forum for my "Nightly Thread" and you'll see that I don't do 14 trips per day like the average says. You must look at it as shift over shift. Tonight was a very rare night for me in that there were hangups and mis-haps at every turn but I still knocked down 2fiddy like your handle. Tomorrow night should be $350. And I will post it and every subsequent night until late May 2020.


----------



## OldBay

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why is Zenzedi worse than Adderall or Ritalin?


Uptake into system is not moderated, much higher potential for addiction. Also many more side effects. It is an older medication, Ritalin and Adderal are the gold standard for ADHD, I'm surprised they even prescribed you dex. Unless (maybe) its for narcolepsy. But then your driving habits and single minded focus suggest the dosage is all wrong. And if you medically suffer from narcolepsy, you absolutely should not be driving rideshare!

If you didn't first try Ritalin and Adderall, then your doc is a quack, you're getting it black market, or you're trolling us.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

OldBay said:


> Uptake into system is not moderated, much higher potential for addiction. Also many more side effects. It is an older medication, Ritalin and Adderal are the gold standard for ADHD, I'm surprised they even prescribed you dex. Unless (maybe) its for narcolepsy. But then your driving habits and single minded focus suggest the dosage is all wrong. And if you medically suffer from narcolepsy, you absolutely should not be driving rideshare!
> 
> If you didn't first try Ritalin and Adderall, then your doc is a quack, you're getting it black market, or you're trolling us.


Nah man I'll tell you anything you want to know except for my doctor's name. I absolutely would never share that. It's closely controlled recommended dosage for my size weight and athletic ability. I'm seen every month for 30 minutes and my doc and I talk about everything. And I'm constantly showing my doctor my rating and trip count and he's a really good supporter.


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well first off let me say that I love the saguaro cacti against the sky in your Avatar. It looks nice because it is a blue gradient that somewhere includes the exact font color that our handles are printed in appearing just beneath our avatar.
> 
> But do you know why my ratings, AR, CR, Thumbs Up/Down, Compliments, Thank You Notes, and Merit Badges ARE the most important?!?! Because I own a domain now that I am basically promoting with my screenshots and so forth and I have some real attention getters like 48 trips in one shift, a 4.99 star rating for months on end etc. I've been told not to provide the link on uberpeople.net and really can't in good conscious communicate the name of my domain to you in any way because uberpeople.net has been great and XenForo makes some Kick Ass Toys! And neither of them has ever charged me a dollar or made me any type of special offer. I never had to buy coins so I could make a post or any of that nonsense. And for that I honor their wishes.
> 
> 
> Hey @TwoFiddyMile I'm glad you told me about your five featured threads the other day. I really like it when people boast their accomplishments and I think in a forum the rules are different for boasting and it should be encouraged.
> 
> Anyways check out the DALLAS forum for my "Nightly Thread" and you'll see that I don't do 14 trips per day like the average says. You must look at it as shift over shift. Tonight was a very rare night for me in that there were hangups and mis-haps at every turn but I still knocked down 2fiddy like your handle. Tomorrow night should be $350. And I will post it and every subsequent night until late May 2020.


Blah blah, ramblings.

You've got motor mouth. That's a classic sign of being wired on speed.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

I’ve got motor-butt and that’s a classic sign of being wired on diarrhea


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I've got motor-butt and that's a classic sign of being wired on diarrhea


 that's a listed side effect of Adderall.


----------



## ariel5466

Ian Richard Markham said:


> And I'm constantly showing my doctor my rating and trip count and he's a really good supporter


Get a new doctor


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Haha, I was testing you with that one and you caught it hook line and sinker. Vyvanse is way worse for the butt. Was taking two 70mg Vyvanse per shift and switched to Zenzedi largely because of bathroom issues at first but ended up liking Zenzedi better in the end.

Really though @R3drang3r can you poke your head inside the Dallas forum and tell me what you think of my trip ledger from last night? I think I remember that you like going over facts and figures.


----------



## R3drang3r

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Haha, I was testing you with that one and you caught it hook line and sinker. Vyvanse is way worse for the butt. Was taking two 70mg Vyvanse per shift and switched to Zenzedi largely because of bathroom issues at first but ended up liking Zenzedi better in the end.
> 
> Really though @R3drang3r can you poke your head inside the Dallas forum and tell me what you think of my trip ledger from last night? I think I remember that you like going over facts and figures.


 Apparently you have mistaken me for somebody who gives a shit.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham




----------



## OldBay

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hey @TwoFiddyMile I'm glad you told me about your five featured threads the other day. I really like it when people boast their accomplishments and I think in a forum the rules are different for boasting and it should be encouraged.


This is like the guy boasting about his power lifts who is taking steroids when everyone else is natural.

I understand how you are feeling. For the first time in your life, on the speed, you are really good at something. Able to drive twice as many hours as everyone else, and you're in a market where you aren't being throttled.

Its better than being average.

While my comments may sound jealous or cutting, actually I 100% believe you have an addiction problem that is enabled by your doctor. He is probably all proud of himself that you are actually out earning a living instead of curled up in a ball or getting in fights with co workers. Find a better doctor.

There is a painkiller epidemic fueled by bad doctors over prescribing the wrong meds. There is also an amphetamine problem but it doesn't get as much press.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I drive in Dallas. Most positive and upbeat city in the World! New Mexico is where I'm from and where I grew up. And yes I actually grew up in the town of Roswell. I only write "The Pecos Valley" on my profile because I don't want to talk about area 51 with every single pax.


Show us your hands...
if he's got 6 fingers then we'll know for sure.
If he's one of us,
Or one of them...


----------



## StephenT

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 340262


Cool, a pissing match!
It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

StephenT said:


> Cool, a pissing match!
> It doesn't mean anything.


Can I see this screen on yours?










Thanks.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


.....And still just as vulnerable as any other driver.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


Dude, get a girlfriend!


----------



## StephenT

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Can I see this screen on yours?
> 
> View attachment 349469
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No.
Mostly because I am at my FT job and using a computer with a browser, so grabbing the screen and then moving it so I could post has zero ROI. I can tell you, for the period of JUL 28-Aug27 I completed 22 trips and canceled 0. Sure that 22 is a paltry number - at least without backstory. You don't need to know the reason for that number. My canceled trip count is zero. It was zero the previous month too, so there is no little pat on the back indicator that I am improving or not - based on Uber's view anyway. Also basic statistics, if you drove 340 trip s the previous month and had a cancellation rate of 1%, you cancelled over 3 trips. If you only drive 22 trips and cancel just one - that is a 5% cancellation rate. I'm sure you know how easy it is to have an issue with the app leading to a cancel. So striving to keep the number so low is not in your best interest as a IC.

Do what you are gonna do and be the person you wanna be. For me, it means rarely canceling a trip. That doesn't mean I haven't canceled; I've been much better about forcing pax to cancel. But I also drive very limited in a number of ways. The statistic is about as valuable as the star rating. Seriously, 5 stars is passing and anything less is a fail. So running a 4.01 to 4.99 means nothing. Peacocking here is silly and doesn't mean the Rider gets any better service or you earn a higher earning/profit. If anything it means Uber is just controlling the driver, ahem IC, more.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

@StephenT OK unless you have proven to Uber that you can do the heavy lifting you really haven't earned the right to post screenshots with only 22 trips per month. Part of a good rating and good numbers overall is proving that you can do it when you are worn out from already driving 10 or 11 hours that day. With only 22 trips per month it means that you are fresh, bright eyed and bushy tailed for every one of your rides so of course your numbers will be good. Sit down son.


----------



## mbd

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @StephenT OK unless you have proven to Uber that you can do the heavy lifting you really haven't earned the right to post screenshots with only 22 trips per month. Part of a good rating and good numbers overall is proving that you can do it when you are worn out from already driving 10 or 11 hours that day. With only 22 trips per month it means that you are fresh, bright eyed and bushy tailed for every one of your rides so of course your numbers will be good. Sit down son.


That is right
One is a pinch hitter and the other everyday player ?
Higher the volume, more low rated pax you get. You got to handle them all.. Chinese, Indian , black , white, Latino, drunks, druggies,fat, stinky, 
Hoes, strippers, 19 year olds with attitude, 90 year olds , corporate, gays, lgbt, Tran , all ages , at night, bad weather , hwy driving, pot hole driving, apts, etc etc then come out with good ratings.

Now, does it really matter if you have 4.6 or 5.0 ... not really ...? I haven't checked my ratings for a while, and it feels great ... rating is very good, but ignoring it makes you way better driver. You act and behave differently if you think about your ratings all the time .?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

mbd said:


> That is right
> One is a pinch hitter and the other everyday player ?
> Higher the volume, more low rated pax you get. You got to handle them all.. Chinese, Indian , black , white, Latino, drunks, druggies,fat, stinky,
> Hoes, strippers, 19 year olds with attitude, 90 year olds , corporate, gays, lgbt, Tran , all ages , at night, bad weather , hwy driving, pot hole driving, apts, etc etc then come out with good ratings.
> 
> Now, does it really matter if you have 4.6 or 5.0 ... not really ...? I haven't checked my ratings for a while, and it feels great ... rating is very good, but ignoring it makes you way better driver. You act and behave differently if you think about your ratings all the time .?


I completely agree it's just that this guy is trying to be somebody with 22 trips per month when I do 22 trips before breakfast.


----------



## mbd

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I completely agree it's just that this guy is trying to be somebody with 22 trips per month when I do 22 trips before breakfast.


1 mile marathon in a AC gym different than doing a 26 mile marathon outside in 100 degrees...both marathon, chances of getting derailed way higher in the 26 mile marathon.


----------



## Poopy54

This is still a thread????


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

My threads don’t die they multiply


----------



## Latekick

Great job on all ratings actually... 7,000 trips is a lot! I wish I had your patience.


----------



## VanGuy

RideshareUSA said:


> Dude, get a girlfriend!


He's got her dog.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

RideshareUSA said:


> Dude, get a girlfriend


How do I go about getting a girlfriend? Honest question. 36/m/baller


----------



## RideshareUSA

Ian Richard Markham said:


> How do I go about getting a girlfriend? Honest question. 36/m/baller


Ubering is a great place to start.
Only then, can you advance to 
Plenty of Fish ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

RideshareUSA said:


> Ubering is a great place to start.
> Only then, can you advance to
> Plenty of Fish ?


Nah man I could never persue anything with a passenger and cannot have that in the back of my mind because I might accidentally say something I shouldn't or act like an eager beaver muther effer on accident. I pride myself on being a smooth operator and really know what to do when driving ladies around. I will say that I really know how to act right and do little things like point my rear view mirror at the ceiling so we don't make awkward eye contact on accident. Also, as pax approach the car I turn my face toward them so they can identify me but I am looking downward the whole time with my eyes and am sure to never look at the passenger.


----------



## VanGuy

RideshareUSA said:


> Ubering is a great place to start.
> Only then, can you advance to
> Plenty of Fish ?


Hehe, met my soon to be exwife on POF, sort of, their forums were great once upon a time. Also recruited most of a softball team off of there when I was managing one. We got the most fun team award a lot.


----------



## ariel5466

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also, as pax approach the car I turn my face toward them so they can identify me but I am looking downward the whole time with my eyes and am sure to never look at the passenger


So awkward... ?‍♀


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

ariel5466 said:


> So awkward... ?‍♀


No really there is not a reason in hell to look at the passenger as they approach the vehicle or at any other time EVER. Plus if you're ever caught transporting minors you can say "I never look at my pax" and your voice will have the ring of truth to it if say god forbid you had to talk to the cops or something. The less you know the better and there is no good reason to need to identify your pax at a later time so just save yourself the trouble and never look at passengers.


----------



## ariel5466

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really there is not a reason in hell to look at the passenger as they approach the vehicle or at any other time EVER. Plus if you're ever caught transporting minors you can say "I never look at my pax" and your voice will have the ring of truth to it if say god forbid you had to talk to the cops or something. The less you know the better and there is no good reason to need to identify your pax at a later time so just save yourself the trouble and never look at passengers.


I will always look at my pax before they get in my car. One reason is to decide if I'm even going to give the ride or not. How's their body language? How did they react when I asked them to confirm their name? Are they visibly dirty? Do they have any food or drinks without lids? Do they have a baby and no car seat? And yes, are they 10 years old? Because you may be able to plead ignorance with the 16 & 17 year olds but try using the "I didn't look at them" excuse if you get into an accident with a ****ing kid. It won't fly.

Besides all that, turning towards them but not looking at them is super awkward and weird! You can see that, right?


----------



## New2This

@Ian Richard Markham since I have a life I couldn't read through 5 pages of self-flagellation.

Your policy looked like it specifically excludes rideshare. Did you ever talk to your insurance company and see if you're covered for doing Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Diamondraider

SFOspeedracer said:


> Jesus is often appalled at what he reads on here


I have a friend named Jesus.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> @YouBeer nah man I'm not messing with you... just please type dashes between each letter of the word from your post above. Do you know which word I'm referring to?
> 
> I just love being insulted, it's weird, it's because behaving badly was the only way I got attention from my mother


Stop that Norman, errr...Ian



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why is Zenzedi worse than Adderall or Ritalin?


*What should I avoid while taking dextroamphetamine?*
Zenzedi may impair your thinking or reactions. Be careful if you drive or do anything that requires you to be alert.


----------



## rembrandt

How about the radio active emissions which caused the acute hair loss ?


----------



## Mordred

That's embarrassing. If you ain't canceling at least 10% you aren't really trying.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

Let's all show off now ?


----------



## codyco1221

0%


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

codyco1221 said:


> 0%


Wow I never saw @codyco1221's profile screenshot in post #223 of this thread! It is absolutely outstanding to have not registered one single cancellation in your first 134 trips! Truly Amazing! I know this was from a few months ago so I was wondering if you are still in the game and how you're doing. Do you have a current profile screenshot by any chance? Would love to see how you've progressed considering the astounding cancellation rate you have boasted during your first 134 trips. Truly outstanding!


----------



## codyco1221

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Wow I never saw @codyco1221's profile screenshot in post #223 of this thread! It is absolutely outstanding to have not registered one single cancellation in your first 134 trips! Truly Amazing! I know this was from a few months ago so I was wondering if you are still in the game and how you're doing. Do you have a current profile screenshot by any chance? Would love to see how you've progressed considering the astounding cancellation rate you have boasted during your first 134 trips. Truly outstanding!


Thank you. I haven't driven in a while. I didn't realize it was such an accomplishment but that's cool to know.


----------



## Lookingaround

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Wow I never saw @codyco1221's profile screenshot in post #223 of this thread! It is absolutely outstanding to have not registered one single cancellation in your first 134 trips! Truly Amazing! I know this was from a few months ago so I was wondering if you are still in the game and how you're doing. Do you have a current profile screenshot by any chance? Would love to see how you've progressed considering the astounding cancellation rate you have boasted during your first 134 trips. Truly outstanding!


That's sucks! Check out one of my friends - credit to him he is one of the most easy going guys


----------



## Hopindrew




----------



## Hopindrew

codyco1221 said:


> Thank you. I haven't driven in a while. I didn't realize it was such an accomplishment but that's cool to know.


Accepting less rides and canceling more of them could definitely give you a better rating than 4.90. Don't accept riders with a low rating. When there's an issue with the rider when picking up cancel and don't pick them up. Some riders will rate you low if there's an issue that's not your fault such as pickup location was incorrect and so fourth.


----------



## Uberscum

Hopindrew said:


> Accepting less rides and canceling more of them could definitely give you a better rating than 4.90. Don't accept riders with a low rating. When there's an issue with the rider when picking up cancel and don't pick them up. Some riders will rate you low if there's an issue that's not your fault such as pickup location was incorrect and so fourth.


Uber sent out a memo a year or so ago saying that they have a new rating system. If a passenger rates you below five stars, they have to indicate what the reason was, and if the reason was such events as traffic or what you mentioned, it won't affect your ratings. Basically anything you have no control over.


----------



## Hopindrew

Uberscum said:


> Uber sent out a memo a year or so ago saying that they have a new rating system. If a passenger rates you below five stars, they have to indicate what the reason was, and if the reason was such events as traffic or what you mentioned, it won't affect your ratings. Basically anything you have no control over.


I have a 1 star and a 3 star. Both were without reason. They both stay on there until 500 people give me a rating. This has always been the case. They have never removed a low rating for me if no feedback was left. That's just my experience. The 1 star I have was a couple of drunk riders acting like total assholes from the second they walked up to my car. I should have canceled immediately but we see $ symbols in our head so I took it only to kick myself for not canceling like I knew I should.


----------



## Uberscum

Hopindrew said:


> I have a 1 star and a 3 star. Both were without reason. They both stay on there until 500 people give me a rating. This has always been the case. They have never removed a low rating for me if no feedback was left. That's just my experience. The 1 star I have was a couple of drunk riders acting like total @@@@@@@@ from the second they walked up to my car. I should have canceled immediately but we see $ symbols in our head so I took it only to kick myself for not canceling like I knew I should.


You will never see the reason. It's hidden. Only Uber can see it.

The feedback portion on your app is only if Riders felt uncomfortable about your driving habits. That's where you'll see them. If somebody gives you three stars because of traffic, it's not that they'll take it away, it's that they won't even apply it in the first place. And only Uber sees that it was traffic.

Also, Uber holds back ratings for about a week to protect the Riders. This way you won't retaliate. On many occasions passenger would give me a five-star right in front of me before leaving, and it doesn't show right away. So I know what I'm saying is true. There's no way to know who gave you Stars, just not possible. So unless you only do one ride a week, you'll never know who it came from.


----------



## Hopindrew

Uberscum said:


> You will never see the reason. It's hidden. Only Uber can see it.
> 
> The feedback portion on your app is only if Riders felt uncomfortable about your driving habits. That's where you'll see them. If somebody gives you three stars because of traffic, it's not that they'll take it away, it's that they won't even apply it in the first place. And only Uber sees that it was traffic.
> 
> Also, Uber holds back ratings for about a week to protect the Riders. This way you won't retaliate. On many occasions passenger would give me a five-star right in front of me before leaving, and it doesn't show right away. So I know what I'm saying is true. There's no way to know who gave you Stars, just not possible. So unless you only do one ride a week, you'll never know who it came from.


But they left no feedback at all. Just a 1 and a 3 star.


----------



## TemptingFate

Uberscum said:


> On many occasions passenger would give me a five-star right in front of me before leaving, and it doesn't show right away. So I know what I'm saying is true. There's no


That's not because Uber holds back ratings. It's because the ratings are a rolling count of your last 500 trips. If you get a 5* that replaces a 5* from 500 trips ago, there's no apparent change. If your new 5* replaces a 4, 3, 2, or 1* from your 500th last trip then you see the change.


----------



## Uberscum

Hopindrew said:


> But they left no feedback at all. Just a 1 and a 3 star.


Well It could have been the case that they did give a reason, maybe about your driving, but Uber didn't feel it's necessarily important enough to show it to you. But still allowed the low ratings because it went past a certain threshold.

What I wrote above is pure conjecture, but there could be other reasons that I'm not aware of. Uber app is always glitching anyways, so you never really know what's going on in real time.

This is the reason I never do the bar scene because it only takes one false report and I'm toast.



TemptingFate said:


> That's not because Uber holds back ratings. It's because the ratings are a rolling count of your last 500 trips. If you get a 5* that replaces a 5* from 500 trips ago, there's no apparent change. If your new 5* replaces a 4, 3, 2, or 1* from your 500th last trip then you see the change.


I agree there's a roll out, but I disagree about the part that they don't hold back Stars. If that's true what you say about the hold back not being real, then how come on my second day off from work , when I look at my ratings, sometimes it drops or goes up? I'm not working so there's nothing to be replaced....


----------



## TemptingFate

Uberscum said:


> how come my second day off from work , when I look at my ratings, sometimes it drops or goes up? I'm not working so there's nothing to be replaced....


Just like tips, sometimes pax don't rate for a few hours or days, usually before taking their next ride.


----------



## Uberscum

TemptingFate said:


> Just like tips, sometimes pax don't rate for a few hours or days, usually before taking their next ride.


Well that makes sense, I forgot about that LOL I was only saying that because I read it on the Forum somewhere here about a year ago, but I don't know if it was true or not. I only gave it Credence because it wasn't just one person saying it there's multiple people.


----------



## Chorch

Hopindrew said:


> But they left no feedback at all. Just a 1 and a 3 star.


You don't have to give a reason.
You can 1 star a driver and close the app.

You get the feedback IF the rider gave a reason.


----------



## Uberscum

Lookingaround said:


> That's sucks! Check out one of my friends - credit to him he is one of the most easy going guys
> View attachment 420445


Holleh shoma..choob hasty?


----------



## massey

CR


----------



## Lookingaround

Uberscum said:


> Holleh shoma..choob hasty?


im not Iranian bro. My friend is &#128514;


----------



## OG ant

Charge your damn phone!


----------



## flattenmycurve

Mines up to 70%


----------



## Berry mian

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I realize my star rating sucks... that cancellation rate though!
> 
> View attachment 340255
> 
> 
> View attachment 340258


 you can't beat this in rating &#128514;


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Berry mian said:


> you can't beat this in rating &#128514;


26,564 trips!! 

.


----------

